# Robotic Cystectomy -laparoscopic code



## dmarie58 (Feb 19, 2010)

Can anyone give advice on how to code for complete cystectomy using robotics...there is no laparoscopic coode for this surgery so would you choose the unlisted code or open procedure?
thank you


----------



## 1071471 (Feb 19, 2010)

We code the open


----------



## debraj (Feb 20, 2010)

According to the direction from the AUA, use code 51999 for robotic cystectomy. My doc recently performed his first and I asked for coding assistance from the AUA and the 51999 is what they recommended.

Debra L. Jones, CPC
Billing Manager
Capitol Urology, PA
Columbia, SC


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Feb 23, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like I'm the queen of unlisted, unlisted, unlisted!


----------

